# North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - June 2017 3-D Shoot



## dutchman (May 30, 2017)

Monthly 3-D Traditional Archery Shoot
20 targets set in the woods to provide you a realistic challenge in some cool presentations. You'll enjoy yourself, that much we know. SInce we have so much fun, you really should consider inviting some folks who have never shot with us to come along with you this time. Come shoot with us.

Shoot Fees
Members - $5.00 each
Non-members - $10.00 each
Family discount for members - $15.00 for a family of three or more
Family discount for non-members - $25.00 for a family of three or more.
First time shooters at our club - Free

Lunch will be available for a $5 per person donation to help offset the cost of the groceries.

Our shoot host for this shoot is David Dwyer.

#NorthGATraditionalArchery


----------



## Dennis (May 30, 2017)

Good times ahead


----------



## bilgerat (May 31, 2017)

Looking forward to My first trad shoot and meeting yall, I don't have any arrows yet but hope Yall will help me with setting up My RER and choosing the right arrows n heads .


----------



## KevinK (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks like rain in the forecast for Sunday. If that is the case I will be bringing my wet weather bow. Hopefully nobody objects to me shooting vanes off a Bear weather rest. I actually enjoy being in the woods and shooting in a little bit of rain. Hopefully lightning or heavy storms hold off until the afternoon.


----------

